

Ask HN: How can i create commercial value from open data? - ericthegoodking

What are ways through which entrepreneurs can create businesses from open data? Have you ever made money from open data or is it even possible?
======
AznHisoka
Depends on what you mean by Open Data.

There are lots of companies that aggregate ranking/keyword data from Google,
package it and sell it as a product to SEO companies. Examples include
WordTracker, SEMRush, Moz, etc. It's data you and I can get through Google
ourselves, but it's almost impossible to get in aggregate.

It depends on how you package the data. You need to present it in a way that
can be actionable and help someone towards a business problem.

~~~
ericthegoodking
I mean the data the government releases to the public. e.g data.gov datasets

~~~
AznHisoka
Oh, well IMO, nobody really wants to pay for that data, no matter how you
aggregate it. it's why the gov gives it out for free :)

------
theGREENsuit
Refer to patio11's comment in:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5903868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5903868)

He mentions ideas for datasets from data.gov

~~~
ericthegoodking
Thanks will check it out

------
dancecodes
For example numbers are open, but very huge primaries calculate not so easy.

